# Windows button,taskbar,action center unresponsive-Windows 10



## shatrughna (Aug 13, 2008)

I had successfully upgraded my Dell Inspiron 1545 from Windows 7 to Windows 10.
And it was working fine until yesterday eve when i found a blank screen in the startup taking so long.
Somehow the windows started and the desktop appeared but i found that when i tried refreshing the desktop,it kinda stuck up and none of the buttons were responding including-the windows button,task bar,action center,search bar.
All i had to do was to long press the power button and shut it down.
I tried troubleshooting the startup but it said "windows could not repair the startup."
I tried restoring it but it said "no restore points have been created".
I havent changed any hardware or added any new software/app.
I dont know how to come out of this and put my pc back to normal.
I am running a 32 bit system with c2d processor and 3 gb RAM.
Any help will be appreciated.
Thanks
<SJ>


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

What's the exact "service tag" number and/or "express service code" number on that *Dell Inspiron 1545* laptop?

It appears to have an Intel GM45 or ATI M92 graphics device, and I don't believe either are supported by Windows 10.

---------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## shatrughna (Aug 13, 2008)

The Express Service Tag for H32K4BS is 37190996200.

<SJ>


----------



## shatrughna (Aug 13, 2008)

The display adapters?
Its 
Mobile Intel(R) 4 Series Express Chipset Family (Microsoft Corporation - WDDM 1.1)


----------



## shatrughna (Aug 13, 2008)

I just tried applying a solution available on the MS forum and somehow the windows and action center have started responding but randomly stops working.
A few weird things-
The startup screen doesnt ask for pw(though there are none but it doesnt even asks for clicking on sign in tab). 
There is no sound(I have tried setting default speaker and communication device)

<SJ>


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

> The Express Service Tag for H32K4BS is 37190996200
> 
> The display adapters?
> It's Mobile Intel(R) 4 Series Express Chipset Family (Microsoft Corporation - WDDM 1.1)


Here is the Dell support site that's assigned only to that *Dell Inspiron 1545* laptop.

According to its original system configuration, it shipped in December 2009 in India and came with Windows 7 Home Basic 32-bit.

It has not been tested for Windows 10.










Its *Mobile Intel 4 Series Express Chipset Family* graphics device is supported by Windows XP and Windows Vista and Windows 7, but not by Windows 8/8.1 or Windows 10.

--------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## shatrughna (Aug 13, 2008)

So what do i do now?
Should i clean install my Win 7 again using my supplied backup disk?
coz there are no restore points for win 7 here.

<SJ>


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

It's your decision what to do.

--------------------------------------


----------



## shatrughna (Aug 13, 2008)

Ok just got back to Win 7.
Now i need one more help...there are three windows folders in my OS drive-windows,windows.old and windows.old.000.
Will i be able to delete two others except the latest windows?
Thanks for the support.
<SJ>


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

If you did a clean install of Windows 7, the *Windows* folder should be the only one present.
If there's also *Windows.old* and *Windows.old.000* folders, you didn't do a clean install.

---------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## shatrughna (Aug 13, 2008)

Ok thanks for the help.


----------

